# Instagram



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Ieri sono andata a vedere lo spettacolo di una comica conosciuta su Instagram.
Piacevolissimo.
La sala era strapiena è il pubblico giovane, a parte me e due mie amiche portate da me.
Lì ho trovato un’altra “influencer“ che ho subito riconosciuto e con cui ho chiacchierato un po’, poi ha chiacchierato un sacco con mia figlia.
Alla fine più avanti c’era un’altra influencer, piuttosto di successo, riconoscibilissima, ma che hanno salutato solo le prime due.
E evidente come funziona l’appoggio reciproco degli influencer che hanno un posizionamento simile, in questo caso ironia sul mondo, in altri posizione politica, in altri divulgazione scientifica o anche degli scrittori o della cucina o gli attori...
Insomma si ricrea virtualmente (perché inizialmente non si conoscono) il gruppo degli amici degli amici che si “passano” i follower e di conseguenza la possibilità di guadagnare.
Insomma funziona esattamente come i vip dei reality che sono vip solo per chi segue i reality. 
Voi seguite qualche “pacchetto“ di influencer?


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Novembre 2022)

Si...seguo la Ferragni, la De Lellis e qualcuna meno famosa ..mi interessano per quanto riguarda le tendenze di moda...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Novembre 2022)

Io non ho Istagram...
Sono già impegnata a seguire me stessa


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...seguo la Ferragni, la De Lellis e qualcuna meno famosa ..mi interessano per quanto riguarda le tendenze di moda...


Le tendenze di moda mi interessano poco, anche perché c’è di tutto. 
Ed evito chi mostra i bambini


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tendenze di moda mi interessano poco, anche perché c’è di tutto.
> Ed evito chi mostra i bambini


Lo so...per i bimbi hai ragione...ma i vestiti a me piacciono molto...mi incuriosisce come vengono abbinati... è una mia debolezza...


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata a vedere lo spettacolo di una comica conosciuta su Instagram.
> Piacevolissimo.
> La sala era strapiena è il pubblico giovane, a parte me e due mie amiche portate da me.
> Lì ho trovato un’altra “influencer“ che ho subito riconosciuto e con cui ho chiacchierato un po’, poi ha chiacchierato un sacco con mia figlia.
> ...


no non seguo proprio nessun influencer, ogni tanto vedo qualcosa , ma sinceramente fanno cadere il latte alle ginocchia.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Novembre 2022)

Ne seguo due su FB in ambito motoristico ed uno ma non se lui si definisce influencer in ambito un po’ di tutto e sono pure riuscito a litigarci su msn.


----------



## omicron (11 Novembre 2022)

io ho instagram ma non lo apro mai, non so neanche se seguo qualcuno


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata a vedere lo spettacolo di una comica conosciuta su Instagram.
> Piacevolissimo.
> La sala era strapiena è il pubblico giovane, a parte me e due mie amiche portate da me.
> Lì ho trovato un’altra “influencer“ che ho subito riconosciuto e con cui ho chiacchierato un po’, poi ha chiacchierato un sacco con mia figlia.
> ...


No, ma mia figlia è in classe con la sorella influencer di una influencer ancora più famosa, che scrive anche libri.
Comunque i contatti si comprano anche.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ne seguo due su FB in ambito motoristico ed uno ma non se lui si definisce influencer in ambito un po’ di tutto e sono pure riuscito a litigarci su msn.


ma dai!!! sei riuscito a litigarci. Che strano


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma dai!!! sei riuscito a litigarci. Che strano


Ha dato Una risposta maleducata ad una utente ed io glielo ho fatto notare. Non lo avessi mai fatto….


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ha dato Una risposta maleducata ad una utente ed io glielo ho fatto notare. Non lo avessi mai fatto….


che ti ha detto?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che ti ha detto?


Mi ha scritto su msn…ma ti dico in privato il contenuto dello scambio. in pbl ha dovuto mantenere la sua immagine. E li un po’ mi è scaduto.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata a vedere lo spettacolo di una comica conosciuta su Instagram.
> Piacevolissimo.
> La sala era strapiena è il pubblico giovane, a parte me e due mie amiche portate da me.
> Lì ho trovato un’altra “influencer“ che ho subito riconosciuto e con cui ho chiacchierato un po’, poi ha chiacchierato un sacco con mia figlia.
> ...


No. Ma il tempo che uno dedica ogni benedetto giorno a sfogliare le foto o i video di questi personaggi, mi chiedo, che ritorno da?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lo so...per i bimbi hai ragione...ma i vestiti a me piacciono molto...mi incuriosisce come vengono abbinati... è una mia debolezza...


Ma vedo cose orribili.
È più interessante un giro in centro.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non seguo proprio nessun influencer, ogni tanto vedo qualcosa , ma sinceramente fanno cadere il latte alle ginocchia.


Hai scelto male.



danny ha detto:


> No, ma mia figlia è in classe con la sorella influencer di una influencer ancora più famosa, che scrive anche libri.
> Comunque i contatti si comprano anche.


Sì, lo so.
Ma avevo fatto una riflessione sugli accordi commerciali.


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma vedo cose orribili.
> È più interessante un giro in centro.


Non ti preoccupare che non mi faccio mancare neppure quello....non prendo alla lettera quello che vedo...prendo degli spunti quando mi piacciono, altrimenti faccio di testa mia.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No. Ma il tempo che uno dedica ogni benedetto giorno a sfogliare le foto o i video di questi personaggi, mi chiedo, che ritorno da?


Intrattenimento.
Infatti non vogliono essere chiamati influencer, ma creatori di contenuti.
Si scelgono i contenuti. La pubblicità è considerata da alcuni fruitori una seccatura, da altri proprio “consigli per gli acquisti“ come se fossero fatti da un’amica. Mi sembra una ingenuità eccessiva.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2022)

Seguo qualche influencer, apro istagram quando non so che fare. Un passa tempo
Non pubblico nulla e profilo privato


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2022)

io ho instagram, ma non lo apri quasi mai...non capisco, poi, perchè se faccio 'cerca' mi compaiono millemila foto di tizie in costume palesemente fake immagino. Intendo, vado su 'cerca' e basta, non scrivo nulla, mi appaiono mille tizie sconosciute.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> io ho instagram, ma non lo apri quasi mai...non capisco, poi, perchè se faccio 'cerca' mi compaiono millemila foto di tizie in costume palesemente fake immagino


Gli algoritmi personalizzano i suggerimenti.
Ad esempio l’altro ieri in macchina, con il cellulare in borsa, ho detto a mia figlia che una mia amica ha la fascite plantare. Ieri mi sono comparsi vari suggerimenti per la fascite.


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2022)

i


Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli algoritmi personalizzano i suggerimenti.
> Ad esempio l’altro ieri in macchina, con il cellulare in borsa, ho detto a mia figlia che una mia amica ha la fascite plantare. Ieri mi sono comparsi vari suggerimenti per la fascite.


ma io non mai cercato nulla, se non qualche persona che conosco, senza manco andare nel profilo...boooh, cmq ci nadrò a guardare una volta al mese, si e no


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> i
> 
> ma io non mai cercato nulla, se non qualche persona che conosco, senza manco andare nel profilo...boooh, cmq ci nadrò a guardare una volta al mese, si e no


Io non ho cercato “fasciate”.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intrattenimento.
> Infatti non vogliono essere chiamati influencer, ma creatori di contenuti.
> Si scelgono i contenuti. La pubblicità è considerata da alcuni fruitori una seccatura, da altri proprio “consigli per gli acquisti“ come se fossero fatti da un’amica. Mi sembra una ingenuità eccessiva.


Ma loro sono bravissimi, nulla da dire, specie gente che ci tira su un capitale.
So che alcune persone lo fanno come attività quotidiana, scrollare i vari video tipo https://youtube.com/shorts/mtufDUAWD7o? (non posso mettere link di Instagram, non avendolo). Questa ad esempio è palesemente una pubblicità https://youtube.com/shorts/-cy3ogpHesQ?
Poi so che alle aziende conviene pagare un influencer, che ha già dei proprio followers, e quindi mirare ad un target preciso, piuttosto che la pubblicità vecchio stile. Anche quando io ero bambina, le pubblicità dei giocattoli le mandavano durante i cartoni animati, quelle delle cucine durante le trasmissioni delle 19, quelle della macchine durante qualche altra trasmissione serale. Ma quelle pubblicità venivano inserite durante la visione di un programma. Ora il programma (intrattenimento) è la pubblicità. E la gente se la guarda, di propria iniziativa. Questo non lo capisco.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma loro sono bravissimi, nulla da dire, specie gente che ci tira su un capitale.
> So che alcune persone lo fanno come attività quotidiana, scrollare i vari video tipo https://youtube.com/shorts/mtufDUAWD7o? (non posso mettere link di Instagram, non avendolo). Questa ad esempio è palesemente una pubblicità https://youtube.com/shorts/-cy3ogpHesQ?
> Poi so che alle aziende conviene pagare un influencer, che ha già dei proprio followers, e quindi mirare ad un target preciso, piuttosto che la pubblicità vecchio stile. Anche quando io ero bambina, le pubblicità dei giocattoli le mandavano durante i cartoni animati, quelle delle cucine durante le trasmissioni delle 19, quelle della macchine durante qualche altra trasmissione serale. Ma quelle pubblicità venivano inserite durante la visione di un programma. Ora il programma (intrattenimento) è la pubblicità. E la gente se la guarda, di propria iniziativa. Questo non lo capisco.


No. La pubblicità è un di più.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma loro sono bravissimi, nulla da dire, specie gente che ci tira su un capitale.
> So che alcune persone lo fanno come attività quotidiana, scrollare i vari video tipo https://youtube.com/shorts/mtufDUAWD7o? (non posso mettere link di Instagram, non avendolo). Questa ad esempio è palesemente una pubblicità https://youtube.com/shorts/-cy3ogpHesQ?
> Poi so che alle aziende conviene pagare un influencer, che ha già dei proprio followers, e quindi mirare ad un target preciso, piuttosto che la pubblicità vecchio stile. Anche quando io ero bambina, le pubblicità dei giocattoli le mandavano durante i cartoni animati, quelle delle cucine durante le trasmissioni delle 19, quelle della macchine durante qualche altra trasmissione serale. Ma quelle pubblicità venivano inserite durante la visione di un programma. Ora il programma (intrattenimento) è la pubblicità. E la gente se la guarda, di propria iniziativa. Questo non lo capisco.


Invece i Ferragnez interpretano proprio personaggi.
I follower, quando costituiscono delle vere e proprie tifoserie, molto spesso, difendono allo stremo influencer con una ingenua fiducia nella veridicità delle immagini che vedono.
Ad esempio è difficile che frequentando qualsiasi social, ma anche per passaparola di amici, oppure attraverso spezzoni passati in tv, ci sia chi non conosca il tormentone di Vittoria (Vitto per Fedez e anche per molti estranei ) che non diceva papà. È una cosa evidentemente costruita. Eppure ha creato simpatia e affetto.
Si parla sempre più spesso di bloccare l’utilizzo dei minori.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scelto male.


Non mi interessa vedere video di opinioniste improvvisate. Instagram lo guardo per le vari tecniche sul fai da te. Molto piut immediato di you Tube


----------



## Marjanna (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. La pubblicità è un di più.


Spiegamelo. Non capisco.
Può essere un di più, alla ripresa del gattino, se pensi al prodotto. Ma in realtà è tutto il contorno. Qualsiasi cosa tu veda. Dalle unghie ad una poltrona nello sfondo. Perchè viene mischiato, non è solo il palco in cui si mostra qualcosa.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece i Ferragnez interpretano proprio personaggi.
> I follower, quando costituiscono delle vere e proprie tifoserie, molto spesso, difendono allo stremo influencer con una ingenua fiducia nella veridicità delle immagini che vedono.
> Ad esempio è difficile che frequentando qualsiasi social, ma anche per passaparola di amici, oppure attraverso spezzoni passati in tv, ci sia chi non conosca il tormentone di Vittoria (Vitto per Fedez e anche per molti estranei ) che non diceva papà. È una cosa evidentemente costruita. Eppure ha creato simpatia e affetto.
> Si parla sempre più spesso di bloccare l’utilizzo dei minori.


Io non lo conosco. Il figlio di una signora che mi capita di vedere ultimamente, è insegnante al liceo. Lei mi raccontava di cose riferite dal figlio, ragazze che si truccano durante le lezioni, telefonini in mano in classe perennemente, un quadro difficile da seguire.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non mi interessa vedere video di opinioniste improvvisate. Instagram lo guardo per le vari tecniche sul fai da te. Molto piut immediato di you Tube


Innanzitutto interpreti in senso ristretto il termine. Certamente c’è chi, all’interno delle proprie pubblicazioni, di qualsiasi tipo, inserisce anche le proprie opinioni. Ma lo facciamo tutti anche qui o al supermercato o dal panettiere. 
La credibilità e l’attendibilità di dati e contenuti devono essere valutati. Ma vale anche tra amici.
Quindi ci sarà la creatrice di contenuti che tra immagini di se stessa con i suoi vestiti, le immagini del cane o del gatto (gli animali sono indispensabili! Soprattutto se non si hanno bambini da sfruttare) e momenti in cui svolge la sua beauty routine (anche mentre lava i denti o esce dalla doccia)  o, altro elemento indispensabile, parla camminando (lo fanno anche le persone più preparate. Si vede che il movimento vivacizza la comunicazione e a collocare chi parla nel reale. Infatti c’è chi si muove in città, sempre in spazi riconoscibili, chi nella natura, chi ovunque, mostrando una vita armoniosa o trafelata) e c’è chi dice di lavarsi i capelli con lo shampoo solido con motivazioni fantasiose, il motivo è solo perché viene pagato, e chi spiega come svolgere una tesi di laurea e non suggerisce nessun acquisto. Probabilmente quest’ultimo vuole vendere se stesso e poi buttarsi in politica.
Del resto fare tutti quei filmati richiede tempo e non lo si fa proprio gratis.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Spiegamelo. Non capisco.
> Può essere un di più, alla ripresa del gattino, se pensi al prodotto. Ma in realtà è tutto il contorno. Qualsiasi cosa tu veda. Dalle unghie ad una poltrona nello sfondo. Perchè viene mischiato, non è solo il palco in cui si mostra qualcosa.
> 
> 
> ...


Ho cercato di spiegare in un post successivo.
Insomma nella mia classe c’era chi si metteva lo smalto e chi leggeva letteratura rosa e chi guardava articoli sui cantanti. Le altre vedevano e ridevano.
I comportamenti adolescenziali sono sempre gli stessi. Anche senza smarphone.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho cercato di spiegare in un post successivo.
> Insomma nella mia classe c’era chi si metteva lo smalto e chi leggeva letteratura rosa e chi guardava articoli sui cantanti. Le altre vedevano e ridevano.
> I comportamenti adolescenziali sono sempre gli stessi. Anche senza smarphone.


Ho letto. Ma te parli di guardare qualcuno che esce dalla doccia e magari si mette una crema. O cose simili.
Porca miseria.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Innanzitutto interpreti in senso ristretto il termine. Certamente c’è chi, all’interno delle proprie pubblicazioni, di qualsiasi tipo, inserisce anche le proprie opinioni. Ma lo facciamo tutti anche qui o al supermercato o dal panettiere.
> La credibilità e l’attendibilità di dati e contenuti devono essere valutati. Ma vale anche tra amici.
> Quindi ci sarà la creatrice di contenuti che tra immagini di se stessa con i suoi vestiti, le immagini del cane o del gatto (gli animali sono indispensabili! Soprattutto se non si hanno bambini da sfruttare) e momenti in cui svolge la sua beauty routine (anche mentre lava i denti o esce dalla doccia)  o, altro elemento indispensabile, parla camminando (lo fanno anche le persone più preparate. Si vede che il movimento vivacizza la comunicazione e a collocare chi parla nel reale. Infatti c’è chi si muove in città, sempre in spazi riconoscibili, chi nella natura, chi ovunque, mostrando una vita armoniosa o trafelata) e c’è chi dice di lavarsi i capelli con lo shampoo solido con motivazioni fantasiose, il motivo è solo perché viene pagato, e chi spiega come svolgere una tesi di laurea e non suggerisce nessun acquisto. Probabilmente quest’ultimo vuole vendere se stesso e poi buttarsi in politica.
> Del resto fare tutti quei filmati richiede tempo e non lo si fa proprio gratis.


Ma che utilità ho nel seguire un influencer?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho letto. Ma te parli di guardare qualcuno che esce dalla doccia e magari si mette una crema. O cose simili.
> Porca miseria.


No. Non hai capito. Forse mi sono spiegata male dando per scontato che si capisse.
La pubblicità è sempre stata mirata, si parla da sempre di target (a questo proposito è una serie bellissima Mad Men che racconta il decennio dal 58 al 70 dello sviluppo della pubblicità e i cambiamenti sociali in America) e dare pubblicità sempre più mirata rende minori gli investimenti e maggiori i risultati.
In questo senso è stata inventata la pubblicità attraverso Instagram, ma anche altrove.
Nei primi anni di internet si erano sviluppati i blog. Chiunque poteva aprire un blog e pubblicare le proprie poesie o il proprio romanzo o mostrare le proprie ceramiche o i propri piatti di cucina.
Per la cucina ad esempio uno dei primi è stato Giallo Zafferano che ha raggiunto moltissimi contatti. La creatrice di quello spazio l’ha poi venduto a una società che raggruppa più cuochi e cuoche prima non professionisti, ora sì, con guadagni rapportati al numero dei contatti.
Lo stesso è avvenuto con YouTube su cui si poteva pubblicare ciò che piaceva fare. Noto è il caso di Clio. È partita da tutorial di trucco con vari prodotti, mentre lei studiava make-up, e ...ora ha una azienda di cosmetici.
Su Instagram, come Facebook, chiunque può pubblicare quello che vuole su una piattaforma che consente potenzialmente visibilità mondiale. Chi piace poi riceve proposte di collaborazione.
Ognuno ingenuamente o con una strategia si posiziona in modo da essere gradevole per il proprio target. C’è chi lo fa in modo particolarmente amichevole, copiando ciò che avviene con una amica che accompagni a fare shopping, si prova i vestiti davanti a te, non si vergogna certo di stare in mutande, poi tu vedi che le mutande sono carine e chiedi dove le ha comprate. Mi spiego? 
Lo stesso ho visto che avviene com TikTok.
Clamoroso il caso di Kiaby che ora è fotomodello per Hugo Boss ed è ricercato da personaggi famosi che vogliono avere visibilità presso i giovani grazie a lui e lo pagano! Naturalmente adesso è assistito da un social media manager che gestisce i rapporti con le aziende e i personaggi. Lui non parlava inglese, era un operaio dell’hinterland torinese.
 Se non mi sono spiegata, chiedi. 




__





						Sto caricando...
					





					www.today.it
				






Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma che utilità ho nel seguire un influencer?


A seconda dei tuoi interessi segui chi ti offre contenuti che ti interessano. 
Instagram è come una edicola. Trovi tutto su tutto. Dalla cucina alle scarpe alle mamme disperate o competenti a scrittori, attori, registi...



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho letto. Ma te parli di guardare qualcuno che esce dalla doccia e magari si mette una crema. O cose simili.
> Porca miseria.


Ad esempio tu fai fotografia.
Pubblichi le tue foto.
Metti che piacciano molto e tu possa venderle con quotazioni crescenti. Poi ti arriva la proposta di una azienda di macchine fotografiche che ti chiede di mostrare degli obiettivi e i risultati che si ottengono usando uno o l’altro. Ti offrono 5000€.
Rifiuti?
Chi ti segue? Chi vuole imparare a fotografare come te e a usare gli obiettivi.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ad esempio tu fai fotografia.*
> Pubblichi le tue foto.
> Metti che piacciano molto e tu possa venderle con quotazioni crescenti. Poi ti arriva la proposta di una azienda di macchine fotografiche che ti chiede di mostrare degli obiettivi e i risultati che si ottengono usando uno o l’altro. Ti offrono 5000€.
> Rifiuti?
> Chi ti segue? Chi vuole imparare a fotografare come te e a usare gli obiettivi.


Instagram e fotografia non possono convivere nella stessa frase.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma che utilità ho nel seguire un influencer?


Lo stesso di sfogliare una rivista di gossip dal parrucchiere. Uccidi i tempi morti


----------



## Marjanna (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Non hai capito. Forse mi sono spiegata male dando per scontato che si capisse.
> La pubblicità è sempre stata mirata, si parla da sempre di target (a questo proposito è una serie bellissima Mad Men che racconta il decennio dal 58 al 70 dello sviluppo della pubblicità e i cambiamenti sociali in America) e dare pubblicità sempre più mirata rende minori gli investimenti e maggiori i risultati.
> In questo senso è stata inventata la pubblicità attraverso Instagram, ma anche altrove.
> Nei primi anni di internet si erano sviluppati i blog. Chiunque poteva aprire un blog e pubblicare le proprie poesie o il proprio romanzo o mostrare le proprie ceramiche o i propri piatti di cucina.
> ...


Conosco la pubblicità Brunetta. Le cose che hai scritto le avevo già scritte su.
La pubblicità esiste da sempre (precisiamo: ci includo gli urlatori dei mercati antichi, ect ...non mi metto a far pipponi). Nella mia testa ci sono registrati centinaia di jingle pubblicitari. Obiettivamente anche, pur non solo, le pubblicità hanno formato la realtà che vedevo crescendo. E non serve qualcuno mi venga a dire, a me no, altrimenti le aziende non ci investirebbero tanto. Influenza persino chi arriva da paesi poveri, verso la fetta ricca del pianeta.
Ci sono state menti creative, di tutto rispetto (a mio parere), come Armando Testa, per citare qualcuno di noto a tutti.
Da persona adulta, oggi, guardo con occhio diverso ciò che viene indirizzato ai giovani, prima di tutti gli altri. Pur tenendo presente che ci sono passata anche io, con quelle che erano le immagini che venivano vendute ai miei tempi (ricordo le citazioni in questo stesso forum della pubblicità con il gattino della Barilla), non mi sento di chiuderla con una alzata di spalle e via.
Mi chiedo che riflessi possano avere microvideo come questo (non so di chi sia, se sia famosa o meno, mi è bastato aprire YouTube e andare nella home page degli Shorts) https://youtube.com/shorts/uOEns1697U8?feature=share in cui la realtà che viene presentata è quella di una casa nuova, perfettamente pulita, dove una arriva con delle borsette in cui ha fatto shopping (anche se nessuna borsa presenta marchi stampati ) e sta parlando al cellulare. Un altra gioca spruzzando fumo nel forno, lindo e tirato a lucido. Il tutto condito da personaggi sistemati meglio dei manichini di una vetrina. Insomma è fittizio. E ci sta un nanosecondo che il ragazzetto di borgata, che non vive in una villa, colleghi la felicità con il possesso di tutta una serie di cose, e quindi compri, perchè la materia diventa il ponte per raggiungerla.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Instagram e fotografia non possono convivere nella stessa frase.


Non sono una social media manager (magari!) ma se oltre alle fotografie si aggiungono filmati esplicativi e riflessioni sulla storia della fotografia e della immagine, magari rielaborando semplificando libri di cattedratici, potrebbe funzionare.
Può funzionare qualsiasi argomento, come in una edicola.
Certamente ci sono riviste più richieste e altre più di nicchia. Certo bisogna dedicare molto tempo gratis, prima di ricevere proposte.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono una social media manager (magari!) ma se oltre alle fotografie si aggiungono filmati esplicativi e riflessioni sulla storia della fotografia e della immagine, magari rielaborando semplificando libri di cattedratici, potrebbe funzionare.
> Può funzionare qualsiasi argomento, come in una edicola.
> Certamente ci sono riviste più richieste e altre più di nicchia. Certo bisogna dedicare molto tempo gratis, prima di ricevere proposte.


Personalmente ritengo i social la morte di qualsiasi approccio approfondito a qualsiasi materia.
Che si tratti di fotografia o di automobili, è il trionfo della superficialità e (per quanto riguarda Facebook) delle sciocchezze.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo stesso di sfogliare una rivista di gossip dal parrucchiere. Uccidi i tempi morti


Forse il problema è  che dal gossip non sono attratta. 
Per questo spulcio più idee di hobbistica. 
Per cui mi trovo a seguire più che influencer pagine creative. 
E rimango ignorante sul resto del mondo


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A seconda dei tuoi interessi segui chi ti offre contenuti che ti interessano.
> Instagram è come una edicola. Trovi tutto su tutto. Dalla cucina alle scarpe alle mamme disperate o competenti a scrittori, attori, registi...


Mmm faccio proprio fatica a seguire le persone. 
Certo seguo cose di cucina, mi fanno saltare i nervi quelle troppo individuale. 
Pensa seguo chiara in pentola, di chiara maci. 
Non lo guardo neanche più, o posta foto dei figli o si scatta selfie, tutto su di lei è i suoi eventi. Che palle. 
Altri account di cucina sono migliori


----------



## Angie17 (11 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Forse il problema è  che dal gossip non sono attratta.
> Per questo spulcio più idee di hobbistica.
> Per cui mi trovo a seguire più che influencer pagine creative.
> E rimango ignorante sul resto del mondo


Anch'io sono così , seguo per lo più cose pratiche, e l'uscita dei libri dei miei autori preferiti, e mi offre spesso le preview delle mie series preferite..  il resto non lo calcolo proprio..


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> i
> 
> ma io non mai cercato nulla, se non qualche persona che conosco, senza manco andare nel profilo...boooh, cmq ci nadrò a guardare una volta al mese, si e no


Riesce a leggere nel pensiero


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Conosco la pubblicità Brunetta. Le cose che hai scritto le avevo già scritte su.
> La pubblicità esiste da sempre (precisiamo: ci includo gli urlatori dei mercati antichi, ect ...non mi metto a far pipponi). Nella mia testa ci sono registrati centinaia di jingle pubblicitari. Obiettivamente anche, pur non solo, le pubblicità hanno formato la realtà che vedevo crescendo. E non serve qualcuno mi venga a dire, a me no, altrimenti le aziende non ci investirebbero tanto. Influenza persino chi arriva da paesi poveri, verso la fetta ricca del pianeta.
> Ci sono state menti creative, di tutto rispetto (a mio parere), come Armando Testa, per citare qualcuno di noto a tutti.
> Da persona adulta, oggi, guardo con occhio diverso ciò che viene indirizzato ai giovani, prima di tutti gli altri. Pur tenendo presente che ci sono passata anche io, con quelle che erano le immagini che venivano vendute ai miei tempi (ricordo le citazioni in questo stesso forum della pubblicità con il gattino della Barilla), non mi sento di chiuderla con una alzata di spalle e via.
> Mi chiedo che riflessi possano avere microvideo come questo (non so di chi sia, se sia famosa o meno, mi è bastato aprire YouTube e andare nella home page degli Shorts) https://youtube.com/shorts/uOEns1697U8?feature=share in cui la realtà che viene presentata è quella di una casa nuova, perfettamente pulita, dove una arriva con delle borsette in cui ha fatto shopping (anche se nessuna borsa presenta marchi stampati ) e sta parlando al cellulare. Un altra gioca spruzzando fumo nel forno, lindo e tirato a lucido. Il tutto condito da personaggi sistemati meglio dei manichini di una vetrina. Insomma è fittizio. E ci sta un nanosecondo che il ragazzetto di borgata, che non vive in una villa, colleghi la felicità con il possesso di tutta una serie di cose, e quindi compri, perchè la materia diventa il ponte per raggiungerla.


La tipa del tuo link l’ho vista qualche volta, proposta tra i video di fb, i suoi contenuti di finti scherzi li trovo noiosissimi. Ma io non ho mai sopportato neanche i programmi televisivi di pseudo scherzi. 
Certo che quella realtà rappresentata influenza il nostro immaginario e la percezione della realtà.
Come si sviluppa la mente sottoposta a questi stimoli è un altro argomento interessante e studiato. 
Non volevo darti spiegazioni inutili trattandoti da sprovveduta.
È servito a me accennare a come funziona la pubblicità su Instagram perché me lo hai chiesto. 
Mi pare che non fosse chiaro ad altri e che ne fossero incuriositi.
Del resto tu hai manifestato stupore e disapprovazione per chi si mostra mentre esce dalla doccia. Ma la pubblicità ha sempre mostrato chi fa la doccia. Ho cercato di spiegare come questo avvenga con un linguaggio, verbale, del corpo, situazionale, che mima il linguaggio e le situazioni amicali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Anch'io sono così , seguo per lo più cose pratiche, e l'uscita dei libri dei miei autori preferiti, e mi offre spesso le preview delle mie series preferite..  il resto non lo calcolo proprio..


Non trovo questi grandi contenuti di interesse. 
A ecco le storie di chi seguo mi divertono. 
Però sono conoscerti


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> i
> 
> ma io non mai cercato nulla, se non qualche persona che conosco, senza manco andare nel profilo...boooh, cmq ci nadrò a guardare una volta al mese, si e no


Ai maschietti over 40 le tettone arrivano di default.
Non definiscono secondo me nemmeno un target.


----------



## ologramma (11 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non seguo proprio nessun influencer, ogni tanto vedo qualcosa , ma sinceramente fanno cadere il latte alle ginocchia.


basta vedere quello che più ci interessa , poi nelle storie  di chi seguiamo quanti bacini do


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

In casa guardano Elisa Tue Crime.
Io su YouTube Gasi Garage e vari tutorial musicali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> basta vedere quello che più ci interessa , poi nelle storie  di chi seguiamo quanti bacini do


Bacioso


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente ritengo i social la morte di qualsiasi approccio approfondito a qualsiasi materia.
> Che si tratti di fotografia o di automobili, è il trionfo della superficialità e (per quanto riguarda Facebook) delle sciocchezze.


Come qualsiasi rivista che fa solo avere un assaggio di ogni argomento. Poi si approfondisce ciò che interessa in altri modi.
C’è chi si ferma alla rivista sfogliata in sala di aspetto.


----------



## Angie17 (11 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mmm faccio proprio fatica a seguire le persone.
> Certo seguo cose di cucina, mi fanno saltare i nervi quelle troppo individuale.
> Pensa seguo chiara in pentola, di chiara maci.
> Non lo guardo neanche più, o posta foto dei figli o si scatta selfie, tutto su di lei è i suoi eventi. Che palle.
> Altri account di cucina sono migliori


Tu la seguivi "Caro diario" per i dolci? Faceva dei video molto carini su YouTube..


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mmm faccio proprio fatica a seguire le persone.
> Certo seguo cose di cucina, mi fanno saltare i nervi quelle troppo individuale.
> Pensa seguo chiara in pentola, di chiara maci.
> Non lo guardo neanche più, o posta foto dei figli o si scatta selfie, tutto su di lei è i suoi eventi. Che palle.
> Altri account di cucina sono migliori


Chiara Maci non sa nemmeno cucinare ed è una che ha avuto una sua evoluzione in base al gradimento ricevuto, non da te o da me


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come qualsiasi rivista che fa solo avere un assaggio di ogni argomento. Poi si approfondisce ciò che interessa in altri modi.
> C’è chi si ferma alla rivista sfogliata in sala di aspetto.


A casa ho qualche centinaio di riviste di fotografia (Fotografare, Reflex, progresso Fotografico etc) degli anni 70/80 e altre centinaia di Quatroruote, più riviste di vario genere. Tutta roba che ho letto, straletto, quasi imparato a memoria.
Un abisso con le cazzate dei social.
Ma allora l'editoria era ancora una cosa seria.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Tu la seguivi "Caro diario" per i dolci? Faceva dei video molto carini su YouTube..


No non l'ho mai sentita


----------



## Angie17 (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A casa ho qualche centinaio di riviste di fotografia (Fotografare, Reflex, progresso Fotografico etc) degli anni 70/80 e altre centinaia di Quatroruote, più riviste di vario genere. Tutta roba che ho letto, straletto, quasi imparato a memoria.
> Un abisso con le cazzate dei social.


I giovani di oggi leggono pochissimo.. tranne rari casi .. e si sente pure da come parlano


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiara Maci non sa nemmeno cucinare ed è una che ha avuto una sua evoluzione in base al gradimento ricevuto, non da te o da me


È veramente assurda eppure riscuote successo. 
Ecco a suo modo è un influenza


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A casa ho qualche centinaio di riviste di fotografia (Fotografare, Reflex, progresso Fotografico etc) degli anni 70/80 e altre centinaia di Quatroruote, più riviste di vario genere. Tutta roba che ho letto, straletto, quasi imparato a memoria.
> Un abisso con le cazzate dei social.
> Ma allora l'editoria era ancora una cosa seria.


Hai una competenza che potresti usare.
Non ne hai interesse. Certamente c’è chi lo fa. Proporrà cose stranote a te, ma novità per giovani.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad esempio tu fai fotografia.
> Pubblichi le tue foto.
> Metti che piacciano molto e tu possa venderle con quotazioni crescenti. Poi ti arriva la proposta di una azienda di macchine fotografiche che ti chiede di mostrare degli obiettivi e i risultati che si ottengono usando uno o l’altro. Ti offrono 5000€.
> Rifiuti?
> Chi ti segue? Chi vuole imparare a fotografare come te e a usare gli obiettivi.


Ho dei limiti.
Ti posso dire che quando è partito il covid in Italia, ho avuto subito chiaro che se facevo qualche foto in tema la vendevo, e la vendevo a livello mondiale.
Bastava comprare un contenitore di plastica, metterci sopra una simil etichetta con scritto covid o vaccino o simile (in inglese ovviamente), o fare altre foto in tema covid.
Ma quando sentivo i bollettini della gente che moriva... non ci sono riuscita. In parte sono pure stata cogliona, perchè essendo tra i primi paesi, sotto quel punto di vista era una botta di culo, però oh.. avevo proprio un blocco, mi veniva un magone.


----------



## Angie17 (11 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No non l'ho mai sentita


Video molto semplici , molto carini , senza troppe perdite di tempo.  Lei molto carina e simpatica.. mi sembra che adesso non li faccia più .. è un po' che non seguo. Se hai tempo vedilo qualche video di lei..


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È veramente assurda eppure riscuote successo.
> Ecco a suo modo è un influenza


Ci campa e molto bene.
Il mondo è vario e ogni “venditore” trova la sua nicchia e ogni “compratore” trova ciò chi gli vende ciò che vuole.


----------



## patroclo (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente ritengo i social la morte di qualsiasi approccio approfondito a qualsiasi materia.
> Che si tratti di fotografia o di automobili, è il trionfo della superficialità e (per quanto riguarda Facebook) delle sciocchezze.


Prova a guardarla in maniera positiva: hai un catalogo infinito a cui attingere per poi eventualmente approfondire.

La generazione dei nostri figli ha problemi enormi ad approfondire, non solo per disinteresse ma anche per mancanza di strumenti efficaci, da una parte abbiamo fallito noi a non riuscire a trasmettere alcuni concetti, dall'altra parte però possiamo provare a sfruttare al meglio cosa la rete offre


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho dei limiti.
> Ti posso dire che quando è partito il covid in Italia, ho avuto subito chiaro che se facevo qualche foto in tema la vendevo, e la vendevo a livello mondiale.
> Bastava comprare un contenitore di plastica, metterci sopra una simil etichetta con scritto covid o vaccino o simile (in inglese ovviamente), o fare altre foto in tema covid.
> Ma quando sentivo i bollettini della gente che moriva... non ci sono riuscita. In parte sono pure stata cogliona, perchè essendo tra i primi paesi, sotto quel punto di vista era una botta di culo, però oh.. avevo proprio un blocco, mi veniva un magone.


Ma per me ci vuole anche stomaco e pelo sullo stesso a fare video con i figli.
È sensibilità individuale ed educazione.
Pensa che ieri l’influencer davanti a noi è stata fotografata. Mia figlia era dietro e sarebbe rimasta nella foto. Si è abbassata per evitarlo.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una competenza che potresti usare.
> Non ne hai interesse. Certamente c’è chi lo fa. Proporrà cose stranote a te, ma novità per giovani.


Non è spendibile, non è richiesta, non piace.
Ti porto un esempio musicale: oggi che fare una canzone come Musica è di Eros Ramazzotti sarebbe sconsigliato da qualsiasi discografico (e non stiamo parlando di un capolavoro assoluto).
Se vai su Spotify, anzi, conviene mettere il ritornello all'inizio, partire col botto (hai presente Eleonor Rigby o She loves you?), perché ti giochi l'ascolto nei primi secondi. 
Un brano come Shine on you on crazy Diamond oggi non sarebbe degno di ambire a una playlist su Spotify.
Troppo lungo, le persone si annoiano e passano ad altro.
Abbiamo tanta offerta.
Le persone sono distratte.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Prova a guardarla in maniera positiva: hai un catalogo infinito a cui attingere per poi eventualmente approfondire.
> 
> La generazione dei nostri figli ha problemi enormi ad approfondire, non solo per disinteresse ma anche per mancanza di strumenti efficaci, da una parte abbiamo fallito noi a non riuscire a trasmettere alcuni concetti, dall'altra parte però possiamo provare a sfruttare al meglio cosa la rete offre


Sicuramente io sfrutto la rete, anche per lavoro.
E' più comodo, ma insegna a essere pigri.
Il problema è che non accade il contrario, ovvero che la rete stimoli la lettura.
E' un processo irreversibile.
Anche solo leggendo banalità come i forum su auto d'Epoca si trovano una marea di informazioni sbagliate o sostanzialmente inutili in quanto opinioni. Inizialmente mi divertivo a condividere informazioni traendo spunto dalle riviste d'epoca (dicendolo, ovviamente), poi ho capito che il gesto, poco compreso, sarebbe stato solo una goccia nel mare, quindi totalmente inutile.
Bradbury sostanzialmente era più ottimista.
Quando morirò tutte le riviste finiranno al macero.
Nessuno avrà più voglia di leggersele.
Non cambierò il mondo.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tipa del tuo link l’ho vista qualche volta, proposta tra i video di fb, i suoi contenuti di finti scherzi li trovo noiosissimi. Ma io non ho mai sopportato neanche i programmi televisivi di pseudo scherzi.
> Certo che quella realtà rappresentata influenza il nostro immaginario e la percezione della realtà.
> Come si sviluppa la mente sottoposta a questi stimoli è un altro argomento interessante e studiato.
> Non volevo darti spiegazioni inutili trattandoti da sprovveduta.
> ...


Non è tanto quello, di stupore e disapprovazione, è che culturalmente mi sembra poco come contenuto.
Le tecnologie avevano come dote, nella sua concezione di origine, di farci guadagnare tempo. Anche solo 15 minuti ogni mattina a scrollare questi contenuti, mi par tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Prova a guardarla in maniera positiva: hai un catalogo infinito a cui attingere per poi eventualmente approfondire.
> 
> La generazione dei nostri figli ha problemi enormi ad approfondire, non solo per disinteresse ma anche per mancanza di strumenti efficaci, da una parte abbiamo fallito noi a non riuscire a trasmettere alcuni concetti, dall'altra parte però possiamo provare a sfruttare al meglio cosa la rete offre


I giovani non pensano di fare ricerche in biblioteca, molti non hanno neppure la curiosità di conoscere ciò che riguarda il passato recente. Per noi è assurdo che sappiano poco o nulla delle due Germanie ( è un esempio di un evento conosciuto da tutti noi) ma perfino delle Torri Gemelle, sono passati più di vent’anni! Ma se vedono qualcosa nasce la curiosità e mi sembra naturale che il primo approccio sia superficiale.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I giovani non pensano di fare ricerche in biblioteca, molti non hanno neppure la curiosità di conoscere ciò che riguarda il passato recente. Per noi è assurdo che sappiano poco o nulla delle due Germanie ( è un esempio di un evento conosciuto da tutti noi) ma perfino delle Torri Gemelle, sono passati più di vent’anni! Ma se vedono qualcosa nasce la curiosità e mi sembra naturale che il primo approccio sia superficiale.


Quando hai accesso a tante informazioni (vedasi il caso musicale di Spotify) qualsiasi approccio diventa superficiale.
Un po' come se la vita fosse un perenne Speed Date.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non è spendibile, non è richiesta, non piace.
> Ti porto un esempio musicale: oggi che fare una canzone come Musica è di Eros Ramazzotti sarebbe sconsigliato da qualsiasi discografico (e non stiamo parlando di un capolavoro assoluto).
> Se vai su Spotify, anzi, conviene mettere il ritornello all'inizio, partire col botto (hai presente Eleonor Rigby o She loves you?), perché ti giochi l'ascolto nei primi secondi.
> Un brano come Shine on you on crazy Diamond oggi non sarebbe degno di ambire a una playlist su Spotify.
> ...


Verissimo che siamo distratti.
Infatti ci vuole un linguaggio diverso.



danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente io sfrutto la rete, anche per lavoro.
> E' più comodo, ma insegna a essere pigri.
> Il problema è che non accade il contrario, ovvero che la rete stimoli la lettura.
> E' un processo irreversibile.
> ...


Guarda che anche sugli shampo c’è chi dice stupidate e chi spiega come funzionano.
Ognuno ha il suo target.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è tanto quello, di stupore e disapprovazione, è che culturalmente mi sembra poco come contenuto.
> Le tecnologie avevano come dote, nella sua concezione di origine, di farci guadagnare tempo. Anche solo 15 minuti ogni mattina a scrollare questi contenuti, mi par tanto.


Non è vero. Trovi di tutto e con linguaggio diverso e che porta poi ad approfondimenti successivi, per chi vuole.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che anche sugli shampo c’è chi dice stupidate e chi spiega come funzionano.
> Ognuno ha il suo target.


Sicuramente, ma l'approccio video è decisamente più passivo rispetto alla lettura (e alla ricerca) di un testo scritto.
Lo ritengo comunque generatore di pigrizia.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Aggiungo che anche quando parlo del forum a chi non lo frequenta mi guarda in modo eloquente e si capisce che pensa “credevo che fossi una persona intelligente, invece... “


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma l'approccio video è decisamente più passivo rispetto alla lettura (e alla ricerca) di un testo scritto.
> Lo ritengo comunque generatore di pigrizia.


È un percorso diverso.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un percorso diverso.


C'è la stessa differenza che esiste tra l'ascolto di un 45 giri, che compravi tu, ascoltavi a casa più volte, fin quasi a impararlo a memoria, e quello di una playlist su Spotify.
Si incamerano contenuti senza arrivare mai ad approfondirli, con un margine di rischio nell'abbandono dopo i primi secondi (per cui devi proporre qualcosa che impatti da subito per non perdere l'attenzione).
E se non approfondisci nulla, poco ti resta, ma sostanzialmente l'approccio con cui cresci non contribuisce a formare lo spirito critico.
Quindi, a che serve?


----------



## patroclo (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente io sfrutto la rete, anche per lavoro.
> E' più comodo, ma insegna a essere pigri.
> Il problema è che non accade il contrario, ovvero che la rete stimoli la lettura.
> E' un processo irreversibile.
> ...


Ma adesso è tutto, o quasi, sulla rete ...è impensabile tornare indietro. Non è vero che la rete non è stimolante, ma noi abbiamo una mente "analogica" e ragioniamo in maniera diversa, se vuoi impropria e limitata. Impropria nel senso che ci da la possibilità di cercare quello che c'interessa scavalcando gli algoritmi che la rete ci offre, limitata perché certe possibilità non riusciamo a coglierle.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma adesso è tutto, o quasi, sulla rete ...è impensabile tornare indietro. Non è vero che la rete non è stimolante, ma noi abbiamo una mente "analogica" e ragioniamo in maniera diversa, se vuoi impropria e limitata. Impropria nel senso che ci da la possibilità di cercare quello che c'interessa scavalcando gli algoritmi che la rete ci offre, limitata perché certe possibilità non riusciamo a coglierle.


Io osservo l'approccio dei ragazzi, il metodo che apprendono oggi, e lo confronto con quello a cui necessariamente tutti, anche i più cialtroni, dovevano accedere qualche decennio fa.
Purtroppo i ragazzi diventano sempre più un contenitore, privati dello strumento che potrebbe fare di loro espressione di rinnovamento.
Diciamo che l'effetto è omologante: quando tu porti in rete tutto quanto tu diventi una parte della rete, per cui ne segui l'andamento.
L'approccio analogico non è un mio limite: per lavoro da decenni ormai uso strumenti on line.
L'editoria si misura da anni con queste nuove forme di comunicazione, in qualsiasi settore.
Le conseguenza sono una diminuzione dell'interesse degli utenti, costante nel tempo, e della professionalità degli operatori.
Io non leggo più riviste da anni perché sono diventate delle schifezze.
Ripeto: siamo nel mondo di Bradbury, ormai.
Questa che poteva diventare un'opportunità ormai ha assunto i tratti di un vero e proprio limite culturale ed evolutivo.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Porto un esempio:
approccio musicale di ieri.
Un compagno di classe ha 400 LP a casa. E' un appassionato di musica. Sull'argomento viene ritenuto un interlocutore sopra la media e gli amici lo sfruttano per farsi registrare le cassette. Lui promuove generi musicali, introducendo le novità, portando avanti il cambiamento.
approccio musicale di oggi:
ho Spotify e un milione di brani.
Ascolto quello che viene, e se non mi piace qualcosa passo alla canzone successiva.
Nessuna evoluzione.
Questo metodo riguarda ormai qualsiasi settore.


----------



## patroclo (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Porto un esempio:
> approccio musicale di ieri.
> Un compagno di classe ha 400 LP a casa. E' un appassionato di musica. Sull'argomento viene ritenuto un interlocutore sopra la media e gli amici lo sfruttano per farsi registrare le cassette. Lui promuove generi musicali, introducendo le novità, portando avanti il cambiamento.
> approccio musicale di oggi:
> ...


Ma mica è detto, come d'altronde all'epoca mica erano tantissimi ad avere collezioni strerminate di dischi, la maggior parte non andava oltre battisti o il dualismo beatles/rolling stones ...il "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio" lo prendi sempre troppo alla lettera


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma mica è detto, come d'altronde all'epoca mica erano tantissimi ad avere collezioni strerminate di dischi, la maggior parte non andava oltre battisti o il dualismo beatles/rolling stones ...il "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio" lo prendi sempre troppo alla lettera


Difatti ancora oggi stiamo parlando di Beatles e Rolling Stones, non di Frah Quintale.
In realtà anche in casa dei miei, che non erano appassionatissimi di musica, trovavo centinaia di dischi, dalla classica alla leggera.
Io ho 32 giga di Mp3, ma quando mi stufo li cancello. Precarietà.
E' il metodo che è diverso: abbiamo molto di più, ma lo viviamo in maniera molto più superficiale, fregandocene.
Professionalmente parlando, porta a una consistente riduzione della professionalità e del numero di chi lavora nel settore.
E' lo stesso fenomeno che si osserva da anni nel mio settore: 30 anni fa lavorano un centinaio di persone per fare, degnamente e professionalmente, quello che può fare una sola persona, oggi, guadagnando un cazzo.
Io con Logic Pro ti posso fare una base, suonare trenta strumenti, mixare, chiudere col mastering, poi con Canva realizzare la copertina e distribuire sulle varie piattaforme.
In pratica da solo faccio quello che facevano musicisti, tecnici del suono, distributori, case discografiche, designer con un livello di profesisonalitò che io mi sogno.
Non è che si stava meglio quando si stava peggio: è semplicemente oggi tutto molto diverso.
L'approccio garantisce più opportunità per tutti, ma a fronte di quell'attimo di visibilità che ti garantisce hai molte meno garanzie di durare nel tempo o di guadagnare.
E comunque i Beatles sono eccezionali, ma se approcci Freddy Mercury o Michael Jackson hai compreso esattamente quello che intendo come professionalità ai massimi livelli nel pop/rock di massa, fenomeni irripetibili proprio perché non ci sono più le condizioni di partenza.
Oggi nei concerti degli artisti giovani  spesso si usano le basi...
Esempio che vale per tutto il resto.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Comunque, pensiamo alla capacità innovativa dei Beatles.
Le canzoni popolari erano sempre strutturalmente  composte da strofa e ritornello con un accompagnamento musicale.
TI arrivano questi e mettono il ritornello all'inizio. Penso a una She loves You, nel 1964.
Una botta quel pezzo. Ti arrivava come una fucilata.
Oppure penso a un Morricone, con quelle intro che spaccavano e ti buttavano nel pezzo, raccontando tutt'altro.
Ormai ci abbiamo fatto l'orecchio, ma pensiamo a cosa dovevano pensare all'epoca ascoltando Morandi.
Ma anche un Celentano, con la sua  24.000 baci.
Magnifica: una intro pazzesca, e parte lui con un ritornello che ti resta impresso a lungo.
Celentano con i suoi pezzi era molto più destrutturato di tante canzoni di oggi.
Il ragazzo della via Gluck ha un ritornello modesto, e ciò che tutti ricordano di quel pezzo lo si trova nella strofa.
Mondo in Mi7 è praticamente tutto basato su un solo accordo.
Le innovazioni arrivano quando non esistono convenzioni, ma persone che le sanno accettare e promuovere.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> C'è la stessa differenza che esiste tra l'ascolto di un 45 giri, che compravi tu, ascoltavi a casa più volte, fin quasi a impararlo a memoria, e quello di una playlist su Spotify.
> Si incamerano contenuti senza arrivare mai ad approfondirli, con un margine di rischio nell'abbandono dopo i primi secondi (per cui devi proporre qualcosa che impatti da subito per non perdere l'attenzione).
> E se non approfondisci nulla, poco ti resta, ma sostanzialmente l'approccio con cui cresci non contribuisce a formare lo spirito critico.
> Quindi, a che serve?


Certamente non sono più i tempi degli incunaboli.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente non sono più i tempi degli incunaboli.


Risposta scema.
Sintetizzo giusto perché stare a perdere tempo per risponderti articolatamente dopo averne perso altrettanto per scrivere diversi post che non hai cagato di striscio né capito non ha senso se interagisci così.
Bruciamo i musei e insegniamo ai bambini tutto attraverso le ragazzette di Instagram.
Che già hanno fatto abbastanza danni, eh.
Comunque è esattamente la dimostrazione di quello che intendo per superficialità del web.
Tutti i discorsi vanno esattamente e profondamente in vacca in questa maniera.
Nessuno riesce già ad approfondire e ad ascoltare, nemmeno con chi di certi argomenti ne sa qualcosa.
E chiudiamola qui, perché NON ha senso tentare di approndire qualsiasi argomento qui come su qualsiasi parte del web.
Parliamo di cazzate, dai.
Figa, tette, tartaruga ed estetica, col finale dei cazzi in chat.  Le solite cose...
Il web inesorabilmente porta a questa deriva.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Risposta scema.
> Sintetizzo giusto perché stare a perdere tempo per risponderti articolatamente non ha senso se interagisci così.
> Bruciamo i musei e insegniamo ai bambini tutto attraverso le ragazzette di Instagram.
> Che già hanno fatto abbastanza danni, eh.


Ho dato una risposta scema a una posizione rigida che dimostra che tu non sai immaginare che gli sviluppi possibili di ogni tecnologia o cambiamento culturale segue sempre strade impreviste. Esattamente come la novità dei Beatles è stata sottovalutata.
È evidente che la produzione culturale di massa, così come l’istruzione e la cultura deve abbassare il livello, se si rivolge a tutti.
Non puoi pensare alla tua limitata esperienza, come quella di tutti limitata, per valutare i cambiamenti. Il compagno con i 300 vinili lo avevi tu, io no.
Ma milioni di tuoi coetanei, non dico dei miei o dei genitori o nonni, non è che avevano un accesso alla cultura limitato come su Instagram i giovani o una esplorazione superficiale su internet. Milioni di persone in Italia, non andiamo a vedere nel mondo, non aveva accesso a niente. Un mio collega tuo coetaneo ha visto la prima macchina fotografica a 10 anni grazie agli zii che erano tornati al paese da Milano. Mi ha mostrato foto fatte male, ma che soprattutto denotano l’assoluta inconsapevolezza della propria immagine. Altro che approfondire! Non sapevano cosa fosse una biblioteca.
Tu hai avuto possibilità di approfondire i tuoi interessi che cent’anni prima sarebbero apparsi a chi era acculturato superficiali.
Lo scontro con te deriva dal fatto che, di qualsiasi cosa si parli, arrivi a una conclusione che viviamo tempi grami.
Non se ne può più!


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *È evidente che la produzione culturale di massa, così come l’istruzione e la cultura deve abbassare il livello, se si rivolge a tutti.*


Evidente un paio di balle.
Stai facendo apologia della mediocrità, porcaccia la puttana della miseriaccia infame.
A me non frega nulla di chi è ignorante, lo sarà ugualmente anche dopo aver letto quattro cagate sui social senza averne capito il senso.
E non me ne frega niente che la produzione di massa si abbassi di livello per andare a incontrare non si sa bene chi, visto che la massa continua ad ascoltare Beatles, Queen e Depeche Mode, cioè roba vecchia perché non apprezza quella nuova.
Mi fa cagare quest'epoca di perseguimento costante della mediocrità come obiettivo, che frustra chi ha qualche ambizione in più.
E' tutto terribilmente noioso, prima di tutto.
In seconda fase, qui non guadagna già un cazzo nessuno, con 'sta storia che dobbiamo abbassarci di livello progressivamente.
E ho spiegato anche perché.
Non ho citato Bradbury a caso.
PS La mia prima fotocamera è stata una Instamatic 33. Con 4 soldi fotografavi anche all'epoca.
La differenza alla base è sempre e solo l'interesse e la passione, con cui anche oggi come ieri puoi fare tutto, anche approfondire, leggendo e parlando con persone competenti, ciò che ti interessa.
Dopodiché, se vogliamo svaccare la discussione, a un cazzo mandato in chat preferisco un cazzo infilato nel posto giusto.
E' un esempio come tanti, ma che forse diventa più comprensibile di tante frasi per comprendere i limiti che sto cercando inutilmente di spiegare.
Ma poi, chi se ne frega, vivo bene lo stesso. Non è necessario proprio dover spiegare tutto.
Mannaggia a me quando cerco di parlare anche di qualcosa che non siano sempre le solite cose...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Evidente un paio di balle.
> Stai facendo apologia della mediocrità, porcaccia la puttana della miseriaccia infame.
> A me non frega nulla di chi è ignorante, lo sarà ugualmente anche dopo aver letto quattro cagate sui social senza averne capito il senso.
> E non me ne frega niente che la produzione di massa si abbassi di livello per andare a incontrare non si sa bene chi, visto che la massa continua ad ascoltare Beatles, Queen e Depeche Mode, cioè roba vecchia perché non apprezza quella nuova.
> ...


Non hai capito quello che ho detto.
Ma non lo capisce o finge di non capire anche Ernesto Galli della Loggia.
Succede. Sei stanco tu, figuriamoci io.
Te ne  approfitti perché non sono permalosa.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma per me ci vuole anche stomaco e pelo sullo stesso a fare video con i figli.
> È sensibilità individuale ed educazione.
> Pensa che ieri l’influencer davanti a noi è stata fotografata. Mia figlia era dietro e sarebbe rimasta nella foto. Si è abbassata per evitarlo.


Non entro nel dettaglio di come potrebbe influire essere parte degli influencer da figlio, da bambino in fase di crescita, sono ignorante e mi sembra una tematica molto specifica.
A livello di "incasso" le immagini con bambini vendono.
La Ferragnez è diventata talmente famosa che ci ha costruito un capitale nella sua immagine. Io so che è famosa ma non conosco il suo percorso. Non so perchè lei è famosa e altre no. Io vedo una bella ragazza, giovane, ma non mi pare poi tanto diversa da tante altre. Immagino i suoi figli siano ben tutelati.
Diverso potrebbe essere per chi, volendola imitare, in altri contesti, metta le condizioni per esporre i figli. E in ciò non posso escludere che poi vi possa essere qualcuno che tenti di avvicinarli, magari un pedofilo.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Trovi di tutto e con linguaggio diverso e che porta poi ad approfondimenti successivi, per chi vuole.


Anche whatsapp e emoticon affini sono un linguaggio diverso.
 geroglifici moderni

Personalmente cerco di farmi anche autocritica, ovvero prendo in considerazione di stare spostando il mio pensiero, pensiero "da vecchia", di una persona che invecchia. Ma non voglio neppure prendere tutto alla leggera per far la moderna.
Trovo interessante quanto ha scritto @patroclo, che noi abbiamo una mente "analogica" e siamo limitati, nei limiti della mente "analogica".
Però la mente "digitale", dei giovani moderni, deve comunque considerare la terra. Circa un anno fa, sono stata invitata a partecipare insieme ad altre persone, ad una riunione dove veniva esposto il progetto di una app, per una sorta di auto-diagnosi, trattamento casalingo di determinata patologia.
La media degli autori era sui 30-35 anni. Forse qualcuno meno. 
Mi sono ritrovata a fare osservazioni per me molto basiche, che però non erano state considerate. Dovrei mettere screen ed essere più specifica, cosa non possibile qui, però credimi che mi sono stupita. Scrivo questo perchè ci ho visto una connessione proprio in chi è stato allevato nel digitale, per quanto una persona di 35 anni, non rientri nella media di chi pensa digitale già dalle medie.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non entro nel dettaglio di come potrebbe influire essere parte degli influencer da figlio, da bambino in fase di crescita, sono ignorante e mi sembra una tematica molto specifica.
> A livello di "incasso" le immagini con bambini vendono.
> La Ferragnez è diventata talmente famosa che ci ha costruito un capitale nella sua immagine. Io so che è famosa ma non conosco il suo percorso. Non so perchè lei è famosa e altre no. Io vedo una bella ragazza, giovane, ma non mi pare poi tanto diversa da tante altre. Immagino i suoi figli siano ben tutelati.
> Diverso potrebbe essere per chi, volendola imitare, in altri contesti, metta le condizioni per esporre i figli. E in ciò non posso escludere che poi vi possa essere qualcuno che tenti di avvicinarli, magari un pedofilo.
> ...


I Ferragnez hanno partorito in diretta la seconda figlia . Non parlo solo di lei, perché lui era presente e mi pare pure il primo figlio. Parlo per cose intraviste perché è un tipo di pornografia che mi imbarazza.
I figli sono continuamente esposti e invitati a fare cose.
Certamente lo fanno ormai moltissimi genitori, senza alcuno ricavo. Ma se i bambini vengono esposti a un centinaio di amici di fb, non è come avere una pagina dedicata, con milioni di follower.
Io capisco che i bambini sono carini, che ripetono le cose sentite in contesti diversi e suscitano tenerezza e divertimento.
Ma dovrebbero bastare i gravi problemi di piccoli attori (che comunque interpretavano scene) per intuire che non è una cosa che fa bene.
Ogni strumento tecnologico ha potenzialità positive e negative.
Il problema, in ogni campo, degli esseri umani è che si assuefanno facilmente e poi hanno richieste di maggiori stimoli senza la capacità di fermarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2022)

Sempre a proposito della esposizione dei Ferragnez ho letto interventi intelligenti di chi propone una regolamentazione dell’uso dei figli.
Sono intervenuti alcuni follower dei Ferragnez giustificando tutto.
Per dirne solo una, hanno giustificato il fatto che lei avesse partorito truccata con il fatto che aveva appena terminato uno shot fotografico. Come se fosse normale lavorare fino al parto.
E ormai ho visto tantissime persone normali farsi fare servizi fotografici per la gravidanza, per avere ricordi “di classe”.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I Ferragnez hanno partorito in diretta la seconda figlia . Non parlo solo di lei, perché lui era presente e mi pare pure il primo figlio. Parlo per cose intraviste perché è un tipo di pornografia che mi imbarazza.
> I figli sono continuamente esposti e invitati a fare cose.
> Certamente lo fanno ormai moltissimi genitori, senza alcuno ricavo. Ma se i bambini vengono esposti a un centinaio di amici di fb, non è come avere una pagina dedicata, con milioni di follower.
> Io capisco che i bambini sono carini, che ripetono le cose sentite in contesti diversi e suscitano tenerezza e divertimento.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre a proposito della esposizione dei Ferragnez ho letto interventi intelligenti di chi propone una regolamentazione dell’uso dei figli.
> Sono intervenuti alcuni follower dei Ferragnez giustificando tutto.
> Per dirne solo una, hanno giustificato il fatto che lei avesse partorito truccata con il fatto che aveva appena terminato uno shot fotografico. Come se fosse normale lavorare fino al parto.
> E ormai ho visto tantissime persone normali farsi fare servizi fotografici per la gravidanza, per avere ricordi “di classe”.


Quello che fanno i Ferragnez io lo lego al commercio. Come ho scritto in un precedente commento, non è mostrare un prodotto in mano (es: le gocce per la pulizia degli occhi del gatto), è tutto ciò che si vede. In video che si pongono in contesti casalinghi, non si può pensare di spostare tutto per creare un set fotografico, e questo crea un mix tra "finzione" (quanto ti voglio vendere) e realtà *.
Un maglione indossato da un bambino, che pare casuale, crea una tendenza. Influenza.
In ambito commerciale, le foto maggiormente richieste sono quelle di bambini. Bambini che fanno la punturina, bambini che addobbano un albero di Natale, ect. tutto in un contesto dolce, ovattato, carino, sorridente. Più o meno al pari dei bambini ci va tutto quello che rientra in ambito sanitario, con una parte aperta agli anziani. Che devono presentarsi curati, sorridenti, carini... se dovessi metterci un termine come comune denominatore direi rassicurante.
Loro sono una famiglia, ma quanto tu vedi non è la loro famiglia, è un prodotto di una azienda.
Se viene imitato, di fatto è un prodotto vincente.

* nelle vecchie pubblicità per tv, sapevamo che era un set, non pensavamo che chi ci mostrava il caffè o qualsiasi altro prodotto fosse a casa sua, che vivesse veramente dove ci mostrava che usava quel prodotto, che i mobili che vedevamo alle loro spalle fossero quelli della sua cucina, salotto o altre stanze


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che fanno i Ferragnez io lo lego al commercio. Come ho scritto in un precedente commento, non è mostrare un prodotto in mano (es: le gocce per la pulizia degli occhi del gatto), è tutto ciò che si vede. In video che si pongono in contesti casalinghi, non si può pensare di spostare tutto per creare un set fotografico, e questo crea un mix tra "finzione" (quanto ti voglio vendere) e realtà *.
> Un maglione indossato da un bambino, che pare casuale, crea una tendenza. Influenza.
> In ambito commerciale, le foto maggiormente richieste sono quelle di bambini. Bambini che fanno la punturina, bambini che addobbano un albero di Natale, ect. tutto in un contesto dolce, ovattato, carino, sorridente. Più o meno al pari dei bambini ci va tutto quello che rientra in ambito sanitario, con una parte aperta agli anziani. Che devono presentarsi curati, sorridenti, carini... se dovessi metterci un termine come comune denominatore direi rassicurante.
> Loro sono una famiglia, ma quanto tu vedi non è la loro famiglia, è un prodotto di una azienda.
> ...


Questo è tragico perché diventa modello esattamente come una famiglia reale (ricordate la satira di Paolo Villaggio sui figli di Paola di Liegi?) ma apparentemente con un tocco di “normalità“. Certamente noi non abbiamo 300mq e la baby-sitter 24h, non la vediamo nei 300mq, ma vediamo il loro soggiorno incasinato dai giocattoli come noi che viviamo in 60mq e poi possiamo anche noi fare la cena elegante (non quella di Arcore) vestiti tutti di bianco, fare le fotografie e commentarle con frasi standard “*semplicemente* noi”.
La manipolazione attraverso il mezzo è questa. 
Nei Ferragnez è più evidente che in altri.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2022)

https://www.linkiesta.it/2022/11/elon-musk-social-twitter-credibilita/ 





__





						Sto caricando...
					





					www.hoepli.it


----------



## Vera (12 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata a vedere lo spettacolo di una comica conosciuta su Instagram.
> Piacevolissimo.
> La sala era strapiena è il pubblico giovane, a parte me e due mie amiche portate da me.
> Lì ho trovato un’altra “influencer“ che ho subito riconosciuto e con cui ho chiacchierato un po’, poi ha chiacchierato un sacco con mia figlia.
> ...


Non ho Instagram. Seguo un paio di persone su YouTube.
Io sono curiosa... qual era lo spettacolo teatrale?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho Instagram. Seguo un paio di persone su YouTube.
> Io sono curiosa... qual era lo spettacolo teatrale?


Lei è Giorgia Fumo.


----------



## Vera (12 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei è Giorgia Fumo.


Ah, conosco. L'anno scorso, ad una serata teatrale, ha condiviso la serata con Luca Cupano.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ah, conosco. L'anno scorso, ad una serata teatrale, ha condiviso la serata con Luca Cupano.


Molto brava.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo stesso di sfogliare una rivista di gossip dal parrucchiere. Uccidi i tempi morti


Un po’ come i forum insomma. e tutto il curiosare social.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è tragico perché diventa modello esattamente come una famiglia reale (ricordate la satira di Paolo Villaggio sui figli di Paola di Liegi?) ma apparentemente con un tocco di “normalità“. Certamente noi non abbiamo 300mq e la baby-sitter 24h, non la vediamo nei 300mq, ma vediamo il loro soggiorno incasinato dai giocattoli come noi che viviamo in 60mq e poi possiamo anche noi fare la cena elegante (non quella di Arcore) vestiti tutti di bianco, fare le fotografie e commentarle con frasi standard “*semplicemente* noi”.
> La manipolazione attraverso il mezzo è questa.
> Nei Ferragnez è più evidente che in altri.


Ma tu quando vedevi che la Carrà pubblicizzava la Scavolini, pensavi fosse la sua vera cucina? 
Ogni periodo storico porta delle tendenze, di moda in generale, anche conseguente ai prodotti in commercio.
Le nuove famiglie è più facile si orientino in ciò che vedono. Allora vedi che viene accettato di comprare il vestitino per Halloween al Lidl (anche se i Ferragnez lo fanno fare su misura).
Per tanti giovani oggi è normale farsi selfie, o riprese casalinghe da condividere su fb. Per quanto a me caschino le balle di fronte a questi costumi, alla fine quello sono, costumi, usanze di questi tempi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu quando vedevi che la Carrà pubblicizzava la Scavolini, pensavi fosse la sua vera cucina?
> Ogni periodo storico porta delle tendenze, di moda in generale, anche conseguente ai prodotti in commercio.
> Le nuove famiglie è più facile si orientino in ciò che vedono. Allora vedi che viene accettato di comprare il vestitino per Halloween al Lidl (anche se i Ferragnez lo fanno fare su misura).
> Per tanti giovani oggi è normale farsi selfie, o riprese casalinghe da condividere su fb. Per quanto a me caschino le balle di fronte a questi costumi, alla fine quello sono, costumi, usanze di questi tempi.


Io no. E credo che lo credessero in pochi (però hai smesso di guardare la televisione da parecchio. La Scavolini ha mandato in pensione anche la Cuccarini ).
Ma un conto è la pubblicità che è apertamente “consigli per gli acquisti“ una cosa diversa sono influencer, tipo i Ferragnez, che mostrano la “casa vera” e che costituiscono un modello a cui aspirare, esattamente come personaggi televisivi sempre più volgari anche nelle scelte di abbigliamento, perché sponsorizzati dalla testa ai piedi.
Infatti il problema è proprio nella continuità di un tipo di comunicazione che tende sempre più a ridurre *apparentemente* la distanza tra chi guadagna e chi fa guadagnare. I giovani sono cresciuti a spazzatura.
Se pensi che una Ministra ha pensato che fosse una buona idea pubblicare il filmato del giuramento musicato con “T’appartengo” di Ambra. E non credo proprio che sia stata una gaffe, ma penso che sia stata una cosa su cui ha discusso per giorni con il proprio social media manager, per accreditarsi presso una fascia di elettori dove probabilmente era debole e voleva apparire meno seriosa.




Così come la Meloni ha studiato la presenza della bambina con il padre e anche la tolleranza della evidente noia.
Il problema non è Instagram, anzi, più si vede manipolazione, più la si può evitare.
Trovo sempre assurdo demonizzare un nuovo mezzo, come è accaduto con i fumetti e i fotoromanzi e poi la televisione. 
Le vecchiette al cinema  avvisavano l’eroe della presenza del cattivo dietro la porta. Oggi nessuno.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no. E credo che lo credessero in pochi (però hai smesso di guardare la televisione da parecchio. La Scavolini ha mandato in pensione anche la Cuccarini ).
> Ma un conto è la pubblicità che è apertamente “consigli per gli acquisti“ una cosa diversa sono influencer, tipo i Ferragnez, che mostrano la “casa vera” e che costituiscono un modello a cui aspirare, esattamente come personaggi televisivi sempre più volgari anche nelle scelte di abbigliamento, perché sponsorizzati dalla testa ai piedi.
> Infatti il problema è proprio nella continuità di un tipo di comunicazione che tende sempre più a ridurre *apparentemente* la distanza tra chi guadagna e chi fa guadagnare. I giovani sono cresciuti a spazzatura.
> Se pensi che una Ministra ha pensato che fosse una buona idea pubblicare il filmato del giuramento musicato con “T’appartengo” di Ambra. E non credo proprio che sia stata una gaffe, ma penso che sia stata una cosa su cui ha discusso per giorni con il proprio social media manager, per accreditarsi presso una fascia di elettori dove probabilmente era debole e voleva apparire meno seriosa.
> ...


Fascia di elettori cerebrolesa?
Brunetta ok non demonizzare un nuovo mezzo, ma nel video che mi hai linkato si tratta di associazioni mentali. Quella musica non ha alcun nesso con le riprese, a meno che non troviamo pure una motivazione per metterci “T’appartengo” di Ambra a colonna sonora di un film western di Sergio Leone.
Se il risultato vuol essere trash, ci si può impegnare anche di più. 
Quello non è niente. Non c’è pensiero. E’ prendere qualcosa e spiaccicarlo a sonoro impiegandoci 3 secondi.
E questo è quanto a me viene trasmesso. L’impegno.

Io però non vedo la manipolazione. Perlomeno non verso noi che siamo adulti, verso ragazzi si, può influenzare parecchio, creare sofferenza perchè non si vive una situazione dorata come quella che si vede però... non è neppure che se uno è un ragazzo sia totalmente privo di cervello.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Fascia di elettori cerebrolesa?
> Brunetta ok non demonizzare un nuovo mezzo, ma nel video che mi hai linkato si tratta di associazioni mentali. Quella musica non ha alcun nesso con le riprese, a meno che non troviamo pure una motivazione per metterci “T’appartengo” di Ambra a colonna sonora di un film western di Sergio Leone.
> Se il risultato vuol essere trash, ci si può impegnare anche di più.
> Quello non è niente. Non c’è pensiero. E’ prendere qualcosa e spiaccicarlo a sonoro impiegandoci 3 secondi.
> ...


Tu non sei il target di quella comunicazione.
È tutto lì.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non sei il target di quella comunicazione.
> È tutto lì.


Spiegami il tipo di target.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Spiegami il tipo di target.


Il target della Bernini?
Chi la vota. Lei ha una immagine rigida e voleva apparire simile alle sue coetanee.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il target della Bernini?
> Chi la vota. Lei ha una immagine rigida e voleva apparire simile alle sue coetanee.


No mi riferivo al target di chi apprezza quel video associato ad una musica completamente sconnessa dalle immagini.

Premere play contemporaneamente ad entrambi i video.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No mi riferivo al target di chi apprezza quel video associato ad una musica completamente sconnessa dalle immagini.
> 
> Premere play contemporaneamente ad entrambi i video.


Viene apprezzato. Non sono in grado di fare una ricerca. Ma raramente sono cose fatte di impulso. Quindi ci sarà chi le apprezza.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viene apprezzato. Non sono in grado di fare una ricerca. Ma raramente sono cose fatte di impulso. Quindi ci sarà chi le apprezza.


Ho capito. Virale.
Ha raggiunto maggiore pubblico in questo modo.

Personalmente non apprezzo il metodo, porta ad un graduale e costante abbassamento di contenuti. Niente viene approfondito.

Però pure te, fai spesso pubblicità (involontaria) a comunicazioni di questo tipo, fosse per me neppure esisterebbero.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho capito. Virale.
> Ha raggiunto maggiore pubblico in questo modo.
> 
> Personalmente non apprezzo il metodo, porta ad un graduale e costante abbassamento di contenuti. Niente viene approfondito.
> ...


Il video è passato ovunque in tv e tra i video dei quotidiani nazionali. 
Il forum non ha certamente quella diffusione, io poi non sono nessuno.


----------



## spleen (15 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I Ferragnez hanno partorito in diretta la seconda figlia . Non parlo solo di lei, perché lui era presente e mi pare pure il primo figlio. Parlo per cose intraviste perché è un tipo di pornografia che mi imbarazza.
> I figli sono continuamente esposti e invitati a fare cose.
> Certamente lo fanno ormai moltissimi genitori, senza alcuno ricavo. Ma se i bambini vengono esposti a un centinaio di amici di fb, non è come avere una pagina dedicata, con milioni di follower.
> Io capisco che i bambini sono carini, che ripetono le cose sentite in contesti diversi e suscitano tenerezza e divertimento.
> ...


Ma il volere essere al centro dell'attenzione, sempre e comunque non è forse una sfiga fotonica?
Dover sempre apparire per essere, incatenarsi ad un like o all'attenzione di qualcuno per sentire di esistere non è forse una condanna?

L'invisibilità è un superpotere (Bansky).

Che poi, del resto, essere veramente "visti" per me significa altro...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma il volere essere al centro dell'attenzione, sempre e comunque non è forse una sfiga fotonica?
> Dover sempre apparire per essere, incatenarsi ad un like o all'attenzione di qualcuno per sentire di esistere non è forse una condanna?
> 
> L'invisibilità è un superpotere (Bansky).
> ...


Ma io concordo.
Solo che, oltre a fare soldi, c’è chi ha proprio bisogno di apparire.


----------



## spleen (15 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io concordo.
> Solo che, oltre a fare soldi, c’è chi ha proprio bisogno di apparire.


Sono gli stessi che poi piagnucolano perchè non hanno un po' di privacy se accade qualcosa di sgradevole...
-Attori ad ogni costo, di sta colossale recita del cavolo. -

Ma interrogarsi un tantino sul senso di quello che si fa o si pretende, sul significato per se stessi delle cose della propria vita, sul valore dei propri atti, sulla responsabilità che comportano a livello di esempio, mai?

E interrogarsi sul valore che dà l'esempio di un altro essere umano, sulla influenza che ha su di noi, su quello che veicola, su quello che poi in definitiva davvero vale per noi?
Zero.
Zucche vuote. (presenti esclusi).

Ma io sono antico.








						ovaie alla coque - la storia dell’influencer che a 22 anni si è operata per non avere più figli
					

Da openline.it           Francesca Guacci     Francesca Guacci, 28 anni, di Massanzago (Padova), è una fitness influencer che sui social parla spesso di palestra, alimentazione e benessere psicofisico. Guacci ha raccontato in un’intervista a Il Gazzettino dell’intervento di




					www.dagospia.com


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono gli stessi che poi piagnucolano perchè non hanno un po' di privacy se accade qualcosa di sgradevole...
> -Attori ad ogni costo, di sta colossale recita del cavolo. -
> 
> Ma interrogarsi un tantino sul senso di quello che si fa o si pretende, sul significato per se stessi delle cose della propria vita, sul valore dei propri atti, sulla responsabilità che comportano a livello di esempio, mai?
> ...


Meno male che si è sterilizzata! 



spleen ha detto:


> Sono gli stessi che poi piagnucolano perchè non hanno un po' di privacy se accade qualcosa di sgradevole...
> -Attori ad ogni costo, di sta colossale recita del cavolo. -
> 
> Ma interrogarsi un tantino sul senso di quello che si fa o si pretende, sul significato per se stessi delle cose della propria vita, sul valore dei propri atti, sulla responsabilità che comportano a livello di esempio, mai?
> ...


Io credo che (ammesso sia vero) è una strategia o addirittura una pubblicità per la clinica che lo fa.
Siamo in una situazione di calo demografico spaventoso e per la maggior  parte delle persone non per ragioni vacue, ma per difficoltà di avere una sicurezza economica e di coppia a una età giovane. La società offre modelli in cui i figli sono molto onerosi da tutti i punti di vista, figli perfetti che richiedono genitori perfetti. Certamente se le esperienze come figli sono state negative, la paura di essere inadeguati è più forte. Non è, secondo me, un esempio, ma una eco della realtà. 

MA principalmente io credo che l’esposizione prenda un po’ la mano. 
Può succede di piacere davvero a chi ha già un bel po’ di follower, essere citato e avere molto seguito.
Quindi arrivano proposte molto allettanti per mettere una crema o un capo di abbigliamento. Credo sia difficile dire di no. Poi ne arrivano altre e il guadagno aumenta in modo inaspettato e si finisce per essere condizionati a rispondere a una immagine.
In fin dei conti sono giovani che o non trovano il lavoro o ne hanno uno precario.

Stavo proprio leggendo qui https://www.exagere.it/la-fallacia-dei-giovani-doggi-come-ostacolo-al-dialogo-intergenerazionale/
(...) 
Meccanismi simili all’esempio riportato si registrano anche in tutte quelle espressioni che attribuiscono comportamenti negativi ai giovani in modo apodittico. Uno degli ambiti principali in cui la _fallacia dei giovani d’oggi_ affiora è quello del dibattito pubblico. Spesso, infatti, alcune notizie di cronaca che coinvolgono i giovani in omicidi, violenze sessuali e simili, sono accompagnate da commenti a proposito dei costumi degradati che li contraddistinguerebbero: “hanno accesso alle droghe e all’alcol come mai prima”, “non hanno più i filtri sociali di una volta”, “vivono con un grado di promiscuità sessuale mai visto”. Ci sono anche le declinazioni di stampo più politico e sociale: “i giovani non scendono più in piazza”, “non sono interessati alla politica”, “sono individualisti e non si impegnano socialmente”.

Una delle declinazioni di questa fallacia riguarda la correlazione tra tecnologie di comunicazione, uso smodato che ne fanno i giovani e degrado dei costumi. Sono le espressioni come: “questi giovani stanno sempre sul cellulare e non leggono libri”, “non leggono più i giornali, gli bastano i social”, “preferiscono stare davanti a uno schermo invece che incontrarsi”. In questa serie di sentenze-dicerie, la _fallacia dei giovani d’oggi_ si unisce a un altro schema argomentativo, quello che dipinge i comportamenti negativi nell’uso dei social network e delle tecnologie digitali come elemento che corrobora l’inadeguatezza delle generazioni più recenti.

Di nuovo viene affermato qualcosa che sembra non abbia bisogno di essere dimostrato perché in qualche modo è dato per assodato, in un sillogismo fallace che può essere esplicitato più o meno così: i social network producono effetti negativi sui comportamenti, i giovani usano abitualmente i social, quindi i giovani sono soggetti deboli che si fanno trascinare facilmente in comportamenti negativi.(...)

MA è la stessa cosa per “i boomer non capiscono” “gli anziani non sanno usare il cellulare“ o il computer o altri ritrovati tecnologici.
Però i “giovani” sono più giustificati nelle loro fesserie nei confronti dei “vecchi“ perché parlano di una età che non hanno ancora vissuto.
Chi di noi non pensava a sedici anni che i vecchi genitori, cinquantenni, non facessero più sesso e fosse anche disgustoso supporlo?


----------



## spleen (15 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> MA è la stessa cosa per “i boomer non capiscono” “gli anziani non sanno usare il cellulare“ o il computer o altri ritrovati tecnologici.
> Però i “giovani” sono più giustificati nelle loro fesserie nei confronti dei “vecchi“ perché parlano di una età che non hanno ancora vissuto.
> *Chi di noi non pensava a sedici anni che i vecchi genitori, cinquantenni, non facessero più sesso e fosse anche disgustoso supporlo?*


Io.
E comunque non intendevo fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. I miei figli ed i loro amici a me sembrano saggissimi.
Nondimeno una che si fa amputare le ovaie a 26 anni, per me è una demente.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Io.
> E comunque non intendevo fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. I miei figli ed i loro amici a me sembrano saggissimi.
> Nondimeno una che si fa amputare le ovaie a 26 anni, per me è una demente.


Credo che tu fossi una eccezione.
È indubbio che quella sia una demente, ma non è rappresentativa di una generazione, né di Instagram.


----------



## spleen (15 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu fossi una eccezione.
> È indubbio che quella sia una demente, *ma non è rappresentativa di una generazione, né di Instagram.*


Non esserne così certa.
Perlomeno non per quello che - è - quella generazione ma per quello che si vorrebbe in certi ambienti economici - fosse - quella generazione.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non entro nel dettaglio di come potrebbe influire essere parte degli influencer da figlio, da bambino in fase di crescita, sono ignorante e mi sembra una tematica molto specifica.
> A livello di "incasso" le immagini con bambini vendono.
> La Ferragnez è diventata talmente famosa che ci ha costruito un capitale nella sua immagine. Io so che è famosa ma non conosco il suo percorso. Non so perchè lei è famosa e altre no. Io vedo una bella ragazza, giovane, ma non mi pare poi tanto diversa da tante altre. Immagino i suoi figli siano ben tutelati.
> Diverso potrebbe essere per chi, volendola imitare, in altri contesti, metta le condizioni per esporre i figli. E in ciò non posso escludere che poi vi possa essere qualcuno che tenti di avvicinarli, magari un pedofilo.
> ...


La differenza credo stia principalmente nell'approccio più rapido e spesso superficiale a qualsiasi materia.
Conosci il mondo della fotografia.
Quante foto si producono oggi, quante resistono nel tempo,  quante hanno valore oltre l'attimo in cui sono state scattate e condivise (per poi morire nel cambio di PC o Smartphone)?
Alla fine si fa l'abitudine a vivere così, dove tutto passa in fretta e ha senso solo nel momento in cui lo si vive.
Stando sempre in superficie.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo proprio leggendo qui https://www.exagere.it/la-fallacia-dei-giovani-doggi-come-ostacolo-al-dialogo-intergenerazionale/
> (...)
> Meccanismi simili all’esempio riportato si registrano anche in tutte quelle espressioni che attribuiscono comportamenti negativi ai giovani in modo apodittico. Uno degli ambiti principali in cui la _fallacia dei giovani d’oggi_ affiora è quello del dibattito pubblico. Spesso, infatti, alcune notizie di cronaca che coinvolgono i giovani in omicidi, violenze sessuali e simili, sono accompagnate da commenti a proposito dei costumi degradati che li contraddistinguerebbero: “hanno accesso alle droghe e all’alcol come mai prima”, “non hanno più i filtri sociali di una volta”, “vivono con un grado di promiscuità sessuale mai visto”. Ci sono anche le declinazioni di stampo più politico e sociale: “i giovani non scendono più in piazza”, “non sono interessati alla politica”, “sono individualisti e non si impegnano socialmente”.
> 
> ...


I giovani hanno un solo difetto, oggi. 
Sono pochi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> I giovani hanno un solo difetto, oggi.
> Sono pochi.


Responsabilità nostra.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza credo stia principalmente nell'approccio più rapido e spesso superficiale a qualsiasi materia.
> Conosci il mondo della fotografia.
> Quante foto si producono oggi, quante resistono nel tempo,  quante hanno valore oltre l'attimo in cui sono state scattate e condivise (per poi morire nel cambio di PC o Smartphone)?
> Alla fine si fa l'abitudine a vivere così, dove tutto passa in fretta e ha senso solo nel momento in cui lo si vive.
> Stando sempre in superficie.


Quello che sarà poi, di questi tempi digitali, lo sanno i giovani. Noi non ci saremmo più a dire.
Però in parte mi ritrovo nel pensare analogico. Ancora stampo. Non tutto. Ma stampo. Archivio in cartelline. 
Per leggere spesso stampo. Sono ancora molto legata al concetto di carta.
Al contempo rendo digitale il cartaceo. Ciò che è digitale equivale ad un hd esterno. Niente in nuvole virtuali. Sono impedita a scrivere a mano, se devo scrivere tanto.

Le foto sono sempre attimi. E si, per me hanno valore, dopo l'attimo in cui sono state scattate. Le preferisco stampate. Quelle contemporanee, immagino, per ripetizione storica, che prima o poi non saranno diverse da tagli arditi (di capelli) degli anni 80. Andranno a identificare un tempo storico.
E per quanto apprezzi il digitale, usandolo, la poesia rimane l’analogico. Per me, ovviamente.

Non so se tutto passa in fretta. Questo è un pensiero da adulti. Da giovani il tempo io lo sentivo diverso. 
Ho letto che hai scritto che le tue cose, ciò che per te ha valore, si perderà nella tua vita. Non penso sia così, rimarrà in tua figlia.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Responsabilità nostra.


E' sempre  responsabilità nostra. Noi siamo la parte che precede loro di un percorso che comprende tutti.


Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che sarà poi, di questi tempi digitali, lo sanno i giovani. Noi non ci saremmo più a dire.
> Però in parte mi ritrovo nel pensare analogico. Ancora stampo. Non tutto. Ma stampo. Archivio in cartelline.
> Per leggere spesso stampo. Sono ancora molto legata al concetto di carta.
> Al contempo rendo digitale il cartaceo. Ciò che è digitale equivale ad un hd esterno. Niente in nuvole virtuali. Sono impedita a scrivere a mano, se devo scrivere tanto.
> ...


Sono appena stato al funerale di mia zia, In chiesa eravamo in tre.
Non è il primo funerale in cui i dipendenti dell'impresa funebre sono in numero superiore ai congiunti.
Un tempo i cortei funebri riempivano i quartieri, venivano un po' tutti.
Oggi solo i parenti, ma mia zia non aveva neppure figli, era anche vedova, quindi eravamo pochissimi.
Anni addietro avvisavo le persone che con la fotografia digitale dovevano imparare a fare i backup. O a stampare.
Oggi le stesse persone hanno foto disperse in computer rotti, in cellulari inservibili. Vorrebbero recuperarle (senza spendere) ma non sanno come.
Si arrangino, sinceramente.
Anni cancellati, forse senza rimpianto, anche perché le foto accumulate erano tante, mai selezionate, forse in gran parte inutili.
E non si ha mai voglia e tempo di andare a sfogliarle tutte, perché nel frattempo se ne accumulano di nuove.
Oggi si vive sempre più nel presente, ma non è  altro che una constatazione, non un rimpianto.
Ha senso e valore solo l'attimo. come se la nostra esistenza non avesse più un filo conduttore di cui sia utile tenere conto.
Un filo che ti porta per strade a questo punto ignote, proprio perché non se ne riesce più a  cogliere  il percorso.
In casa ho accumulato inutilmente riviste, DVD e CD. I giovani oggi guardano Netflix, Tik Tok, ascoltano Spotify. Cambi il supporto e interrompi il filo di comunicazione tra generazioni. Ognuno guarda in direzioni diverse.


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sono appena stato al funerale di mia zia, In chiesa eravamo in tre.
> Non è il primo funerale in cui i dipendenti dell'impresa funebre sono in numero superiore ai congiunti.


Triste, anche se, pensandoci bene, non vorrei nessuno al mio.


----------



## Lostris (18 Novembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Triste, anche se, pensandoci bene, non vorrei nessuno al mio.


Ma il funerale non è per chi muore.
Tu non avresti voce in capitolo (in nessun senso)..


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma il funerale non è per chi muore.
> Tu non avresti voce in capitolo (in nessun senso)..


E' una bruttissima sensazione vedere una chiesa vuota.


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Novembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Triste, anche se, pensandoci bene, non vorrei nessuno al mio.


Io potessi decidere vorrei solo i miei familiari stretti...strettissimi...odio andare ai funerali e vedere la gente che parla dei fatti propri...se ti ci metti a pensare il vero dolore lo provano solo chi ha contatti fissi con chi muore, tutto il resto fa volume.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io potessi decidere vorrei solo i miei familiari stretti...strettissimi...odio andare ai funerali e vedere la gente che parla dei fatti propri...se ti ci metti a pensare il vero dolore lo provano solo chi ha contatti fissi con chi muore, tutto il resto fa volume.


Fa comunità.
Il dolore lo provano i familiari, gli altri manifestano attenzione per un elemento della comunità.
Se ci sono tre persone, vuol dire che in quel luogo non esiste più comunità.
E lei era conosciuta, anche,  era ritenuta una brava persona, non era antipatica o invisa a nessuno.
D'altronde fa il pari col medico che un'ora prima che lei morisse si è rifiutato di venire a visitarla perché non aveva tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io potessi decidere vorrei solo i miei familiari stretti...strettissimi...odio andare ai funerali e vedere la gente che parla dei fatti propri...se ti ci metti a pensare il vero dolore lo provano solo chi ha contatti fissi con chi muore, tutto il resto fa volume.


Lo provano anche gli amici di chi è restato
Quando è mancato mio papà vedere miei amici al mio funerale mi ha piacere . Ho percepito la vicinanza al mio dopore 
Forse vado OT ma mi stupisce sempre anche in post come questo quanto poca importanza si da all’amicizia, come se gli affetti fossero solo quelli della famiglia


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo provano anche gli amici di chi è restato
> Quando è mancato mio papà vedere miei amici al mio funerale mi ha piacere . Ho percepito la vicinanza al mio dopore
> Forse vado OT ma mi stupisce sempre anche in post come questo quanto poca importanza si da all’amicizia, come se gli affetti fossero solo quelli della famiglia


In fin dei conti in quella chiesa si è palesato quanto anche mio padre sia solo nella vita.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> In fin dei conti in quella chiesa si è palesato quanto anche mio padre sia solo nella vita.


Ecco è la stessa cosa che mi chiedo quando vado a funerali e noto che non ci sono anici dei parenti piu stretti


----------



## Marjanna (18 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' sempre  responsabilità nostra. Noi siamo la parte che precede loro di un percorso che comprende tutti.
> 
> Sono appena stato al funerale di mia zia, In chiesa eravamo in tre.
> Non è il primo funerale in cui i dipendenti dell'impresa funebre sono in numero superiore ai congiunti.
> ...


Le foto però fanno pur parte di un determinato quadro storico, se le collochi nella storia dell’uomo. Ritratti e quadri di famiglia, erano cose da ricchi.
Rimangono i racconti, le storie, gli usi popolari. Anche certe ricette, pensa che valore aggiunto possono avere, se pensi che possono essere un passaggio, qualcosa che non è solo una lista di ingredienti, ma il legame ad una memoria. 

Quest’anno sono andata in un negozio storico, da cui si era servito mio padre per sviluppare i suoi rullini nella sua vita. Anche se il vecchio proprietario, non c’è più, il negozio viene portato avanti da un parente, che comunque fa quel lavoro da una vita. Gli ho fatto scansione delle diapositive. Lavoro pessimo. Con tanto di vetro dello scanner sporco con tre macchie che si ripetono per centinaia di foto, dettagli totalmente persi perchè avranno messo qualche correzione automatica.
Ma non è tanto la perdita di qualità del lavoro svolto che mi ha colpito, è il riflesso di questo. Quest’uomo non si rende conto, che se è dove è, se porta avanti qualcosa di storico, non è per foto di grande valore artistico, ma per le foto dei compleanni, delle zie e delle nonne vestite a festa, delle vacanze italiane, dei battesimi, delle comunioni, e così via. Ha dimenticato.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco è la stessa cosa che mi chiedo quando vado a funerali e noto che non ci sono anici dei parenti piu stretti


Quando parlo (e ne mio parlato spesso) di solitudine mi riferisco esattamente a questo.
Mio padre ha sempre fatto feste con tante persone, inviti a cena, ha sempre partecipato ai raduni della sua vecchia ditta, sempre avuto donne e amori.
Tante persone.
Dove sono finite?
Certo, l'età non aiuta. Ma si muore da sempre più frequentemente quando si è vecchi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quando parlo (e ne mio parlato spesso) di solitudine mi riferisco esattamente a questo.
> Mio padre ha sempre fatto feste con tante persone, inviti a cena, ha sempre partecipato ai raduni della sua vecchia ditta, sempre avuto donne e amori.
> Tante persone.
> Dove sono finite?
> Certo, l'età non aiuta. Ma si muore da sempre più frequentemente quando si è vecchi.


Ma non si può interpretare la mancanza di socialità di vicinanza con solitudine.
La socialità di vicinanza di un tempo nasceva per costrizione e impossibilità di alternative. La solidarietà si basava sul bisogno reciproco di assistenza e sul controllo sociale  e solo talvolta era amicizia.
Spesso erano amicizie tra casalinghe con figli di pari età che potevano estendersi a tutta la famiglia.
Da quando è aumentata la mobilità e poi con i social sono aumentate le persone con cui avere contatti intorno a centri di interesse. Tra tanti si trovano alcuni amici che possono essere tali, anche senza una frequentazione assidua nel reale. 
Conosco da decenni i miei vicini di casa ...ben per questo non li frequento.


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> ......................................
> Tante persone.
> Dove sono finite?
> Certo, l'età non aiuta. Ma si muore da sempre più frequentemente quando si è vecchi.


Non so quanti anni abbia tuo padre, ma non tutti hanno la fortuna di invecchiare... la maggior parte di quelle persone non c'è più ed altri non sono autonomi o comunque non saranno in perfetta forma...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (18 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo provano anche gli amici di chi è restato
> Quando è mancato mio papà vedere miei amici al mio funerale mi ha piacere . Ho percepito la vicinanza al mio dopore
> Forse vado OT ma mi stupisce sempre anche in post come questo quanto poca importanza si da all’amicizia, come se gli affetti fossero solo quelli della famiglia


Anche io la penso come te, gli affetti più cari a volte sono anche fuori dalla famiglia.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si può interpretare la mancanza di socialità di vicinanza con solitudine.
> La socialità di vicinanza di un tempo nasceva per costrizione e impossibilità di alternative. La solidarietà si basava sul bisogno reciproco di assistenza e sul controllo sociale  e solo talvolta era amicizia.
> Spesso erano amicizie tra casalinghe con figli di pari età che potevano estendersi a tutta la famiglia.
> Da quando è aumentata la mobilità e poi con i social sono aumentate le persone con cui avere contatti intorno a centri di interesse. Tra tanti si trovano alcuni amici che possono essere tali, anche senza una frequentazione assidua nel reale.
> Conosco da decenni i miei vicini di casa ...ben per questo non li frequento.


Fino a qualche anno fa mio padre vedeva ancora i suoi amici di cortile, della via.
Facevano raduni molto affollati.
Poi pian piano sono morti in tanti.
Credimi, la gente era più disposta a incontrarsi e a fare cose insieme.
Da noi si conoscevano tutti.
È cominciato il degrado a Milano negli 80 quando la comunità è diventata eterogenea e con infiltrazioni criminali.
Dove sono io ora, un po' tutti troviamo I nuovi vicini un po' (tanto) arroganti.
A dire il vero mi sembrano in alcuni casi un po' fuori di testa.
20 anni fa il cortile era pieno di gente. Molto bello. Ho fatto cene e anche vacanze con i vicini. Un bel periodo.
Adesso i nuovi... Coppie che litigano,  la psicopatica che fa giovare i bambini nei box sotterranei etc etc.
Boh.
Cortile deserto,  abbiamo pure i citofoni rotti.
La gente è leggermente peggiorata da me.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fino a qualche anno fa mio padre vedeva ancora i suoi amici di cortile, della via.
> Facevano raduni molto affollati.
> Poi pian piano sono morti in tanti.
> Credimi, la gente era più disposta a incontrarsi e a fare cose insieme.
> ...


Diciamo che gli amici di tuo padre saranno volati in cielo


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che gli amici di tuo padre saranno volati in cielo


Molti si'.
E nel paese, attorno a sé,  dov'è  ora,  non ha nessuno.


----------



## patroclo (18 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fino a qualche anno fa mio padre vedeva ancora i suoi amici di cortile, della via.
> Facevano raduni molto affollati.
> Poi pian piano sono morti in tanti.
> Credimi, la gente era più disposta a incontrarsi e a fare cose insieme.
> ...



basterebbe morire giovani allora ....


----------



## ologramma (18 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo provano anche gli amici di chi è restato
> Quando è mancato mio papà vedere miei amici al mio funerale mi ha piacere . Ho percepito la vicinanza al mio dopore
> Forse vado OT ma mi stupisce sempre anche in post come questo quanto poca importanza si da all’amicizia, come se gli affetti fossero solo quelli della famiglia


stessa cosa al funerale dei miei genitori , amici miei , conoscenti e parenti erano una moltitudine , io preso non ricordo molto delle persone che si avvicinavano per le condoglianze


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> stessa cosa al funerale dei miei genitori , amici miei , conoscenti e parenti erano una moltitudine , io preso non ricordo molto delle persone che si avvicinavano per le condoglianze


Ai funerali dei miei suoceri c'era la chiesa strapiena.
Ho un buon ricordo, malgrado tutto.
La comunità di quel quartiere all'epoca era molto legata, un caso quasi unico a Milano.
Fu molto confortante.
Terribile invece il funerale della madre di mia cognata.
Lei in vita era una persona molto elegante, con un ruolo importante.
Alla chiusura della cassa eravamo in 4.
Non un figlio. Non un parente di sangue.
Il corpo restò esposto in totale solitudine.
Peggio fu per un'altra mia cognata,  morta improvvisamente. Ho un pessimo ricordo dell'ambiente ospedaliero di Genova e del cinismo di quei giorni.
Diciamo che il modo in cui alcune persone si approcciano alla morte mostra la loro aridita'.
Aridità che col passare del tempo disprezzo sempre più.
Da ragazzo nel cortile ogni funerale era collettivo. Veniva parato l'ingresso,  per tornare a casa passavo tra velluto e ceri.
C'era comunque una formalità che faceva sentire meno soli.
Poi il giorno del funerale partiva il corteo a passo d'uomo fino alla chiesa.
La morte era una questione che riguardava tutti, anche perché tocca tutti.
Poi gradualmente è divenuta sempre più un fattore privato,  come le nascite,  qualcosa da nascondere, qualcosa che riguarda solo l'individuo e non più la collettività.
Da noi non espongono nemmeno più un fiocco quando nasce un bambino.
D'altronde,  ciò che conta soprattutto oggi è non dare troppo fastidio.


----------

